# 17th Annual Houston Lure & Tackle Show



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*The *​*17th Annual Houston Lure & Tackle Show*​*January 28**, 29, 30, 2010 *​​You and your spouse or other are invited to join us for the ​_*"Southwest's Premier"*_​*"Antique **Fishing Tackle** Show and Auction"*​​​The Embassy Suites Hotel @​The Houston Energy Corridor​11730 Katy Freeway ​_(also known as I-10)_​_Exit Kirkwood (from the east or west I-10)_​Houston, Texas 77079​281-531-7300 or 1-800-362-2779​This Brand New Property-North Side of I-10 at Beltway 8 ​​* CALENDAR:*​​Thursday and Friday​January 28 & 29, 2010: Heavy Room Trading​​Friday January 29th: 9:30am till 3:30pm ​****Trip to the Galleria hosted By Vickie Tucker **** ​For The Ladies - Lunch and Shopping​​January 30, 2010: Auctions ​(all details and event cost to follow)​​​*ROOMS:*​*BEAUTIFUL NEW SUITES *​*ONLY UNTIL** January 7, 2010*​​$109/night plus tax for 2 Double or 1 King​Room Rate *Includes:* A Huge Breakfast and ​Meet and Greet Cocktails 5:30pm till 7:30pm​​​_Rooms must be reserved no later than January 7th, 2010 _​_to receive the discounted room rate. Afterward ???_​​*HOSTED BY:*​​Leonard H. and Vickie A. Tucker​ "_The Houston Tackle Team _"​Honary Co-Host Ben Kocian​​*CONTACT :*​​713.443.9847​[email protected]​


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*email update*

*I have nothing to do with this show, other than I attend, this info if from an email, and I am merly passing it along*

Update 01/06/10 Hotel Information / Houston Antique Lure and Tackle Show

*The *

*17th Annual **Houston** Lure & Tackle Show*

*is Three Weeks Away!!*​

_*January 28*​_
*, 29, 30, 2010*

*Happy New Years !!*​
*Hello Tackle Collectors,*

The upcoming show is just around the corner. This past week the hotel had a nice pick-up

in show reservations. We are coming to the end of contracted _*SPECIAL RATE *_

*of 109.00 per night.*

*The contracted rate cutoff date is Thursday, January 7, 2010 or Two Days Away*

_Of Coarse we will ask to extend that rate and hope they say "YES"_

_Hotel Phone Numbers:_

_Hotel Direct _*281-531-7300*

_Res. Center _*1-800-362-2779*

*Email Question: Is the Top 25 List (first 25 to reserve their room) used to check in early filled up yet?*

Yes, We have the first 25 collectors in hand and will send them an e-mail this week. _The hotel has told us that Check in time is at 3:00 p.m._ 

The Houston Team is meeting at the hotel on an upcoming Saturday to review

the new hotel layout and to work on the auction. Our goal is to have time to preview all

the tackle and to have a fast pace auction as to give everbody a fair chance to get in the auction with their tackle. The auction have doubled in three years with $22,000

woth of tackle selling at the 2009 show. We are making changes to accomadate you.

*Email Question: Will you have silent auctions this year as discussed at our 2009*

*Houston** Show?*

Yes, Details will come out next week about the Silent Auctions, and the Live Auctions.

*Note: If you want to sell your tackle in either the Silent Auction or the Live Auction*

*please send me an email back and I will get you on the list. This is the first notice of this list. I have five names so far of collectors that have asked about the auctions. First in First up.*

*Email Question: Will the $30.00 registration include the entry into the Auctions? Where and When do I Pay?*

Yes, Our goal is to reduce your Show Cost. The $30.00 will register you into the show and includes entry into both Saturday Auctions plus a bidding paddle. This year the Auctions Fee will be paid by the Seller Only ( Fee is 6%). Our goal is for you to Have Fun, 

Buy and Sell Rare Tackle at the lowest cost. and not WORK You to the BONE 

You will also have your daily hotel cost which includes a Great Breakfast and A Huge Happy Hour, 5:30 to 7:30 each night. _*This place is Extra Fine!! *_

You will pay us there at the Hotel.

*Email Question: Does the Hotel have Microwaves and Refrigirators in each room?* Yes, Along with two new flat screen TV's in each room. All room are suites with the entry room measuring 12' x 15' with a nice desk.

*Email Question: Can I bring extra tables?*

Yes, You could get three or four card tables into these rooms to show lure cases and additional tackle. 

*Next Email with more information?* Soon.

Remember, we do not show, sell, or trade *firearms** or ammunition* at this event. The city, the permits, the hotel, the insurance! *WOW..............................*

Should you have any questions or *wish to add or remove names to our e-mail list* please contact us @ 713-443-9847 / [email protected]

*See all of you at the upcoming show,*

*Tucker and Vickie*

*NFLCC/ORCA*

*The Houston Tackle Team*

*Honary Co-Host Ben Kocian*​


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

just a reminder, tonight is the start


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

how much to just look at the stuff? I would like to see it all, no interest or should I say $ to buy, just think it would be cool to see all the old lures.

24


----------

